# x470 Mainboard PCIe-Lanes verstehen und dazu M2



## dollinvans (8. Mai 2019)

Moin Leute,

ich hab da mal ne Frage, da ich das Thema mit den ganzen PCIe-Lanes auf einem Board und was die CPU damit zu tun hat nicht so ganz verstehe(nach eigener Google-Recherche bin ich noch verwirrter).
First things first:
*mein System:
** MB: MSI-X470-GAMING-PLUS-AMD-X470 (1x PCIe 2.0 x16 (x4), 2x PCIe 3.0 x16)  MSI X470 GAMING PLUS AMD X470 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD Sockel AM4 | Mindfactory.de
** CPU: Ryzen 5 2600x
** GPU: Vega 56
** Laufwerke: 2x SSD, 1x HDD, 1x CD

So nun zu meiner Frage:
Wie ist das alles zu verstehen mit den Lanes? 
Kann ich an diesem Mainboard noch eine M2.SSD anschließen oder geht das nicht, da eventuell alle PCIe-Lanes belegt sind? 
Ich würde zu dieser M2.SSD hier tendieren: (PCIe 3.0 x4) 1000GB Crucial P1 NVMe M.2 2280 PCIe 3.0 x4 32Gb/s 3D-NAND QLC (CT1000P1SSD8) | Mindfactory.de


Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus und habt Erbarmen mit meiner Unwissenheit


----------



## IICARUS (8. Mai 2019)

Am besten mal in die Bedienungsanleitung schauen, denn dort wird alles beschrieben.

Habe jetzt nicht rein geschaut aber soweit mir richtig bekannt ist läuft bei AMD eines der M.2 über dem Chipsatz was dir keine Lan`s nimmt und das andere Teilt sich die Lan`s mit dem Prozessor. Hier würdest du statt 16x dann nur noch 8x Lan für die Grafikkarte haben.

Bei Intel ist es was anderes, da laufen alle Lan`s auf was über M.2 Slots angeschlossen werden über dem Chipsatz.

EDIT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle (Handbuch herunterladen!): Support fuer  X470 GAMING PLUS | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Deutschland

Wie vermutet läuft der obere über dem Prozessor und der zweit über dem Chipsatz.
Je nachdem was eingesteckt wird fallen Anschlüsse oder PCIe Anschlüsse weg. Welche genau kannst du auch aus der Anleitung entnehmen.


----------



## dollinvans (8. Mai 2019)

OK.  Danke für die fixe Antwort. Ich hab da jetzt mal drin gelesen. Das heißt also wenn ich die M2 auf den unteren packe, dann verliert meine GPU etwas an Leistung und wenn ich mir eine M2(Sata) hole dann kann ich nur den normalen Sata1 Anschluss nicht mehr nutzen. Verstehe ich das richtig?
Wenn dem so wäre, dann kann ich mir ja auch einfach noch eine normale Sata-SSD reinschrauben und auf die M2 Sata verzichten, denn einen Leistungsverlust von der GraKa möchte ich deswegen nicht hinnehmen.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Mai 2019)

Der obere wird über ein PCIe Slot angebunden, dadurch verliest du diesen Slot und auch 8x Lan der Grafikkarte.

Da dieser über die Lan des Prozessors angesteuert wird. Du würdest auch die 8x Lan verlieren wenn du z.B. eine PCIe Karte einstecken würdest.
Der PCI_E6 Steckplatz müsste einer der PCIe Steckplätze sein was sich darunter befinden, welcher genau habe ich jetzt nicht nachgeschaut.

In diesem Fall könntest du SATA und auch PCIe M.2 SSDs verwenden.

Der zweite darunter wird über dem Chipsatz angebunden.
Hier kannst auch SATA oder PCIe M.2 SSDs einstecken, verlierst aber den ersten SATA Anschluss sollt es eine M.2 als SATA sein.

Aber du hast vollkommen Recht, es gibt kein Unterschied zwischen einer M.2 SATA und einer normalen SSD in 2,5 Zoll Format.
Der Einzige Unterschied ist keine Kabeln verlegen zu müssen und wenn du doch mal eine PCIe (NVMe ) verwenden möchtest dann kannst du auch den unteren Slot verwenden und verlierst weder Lan der Grafikkarte noch ein Steckplatz der SATAs.

Wobei eine PCIe SSD(M.2) schon schneller ist aber kaum ein Merklichen Unterschied bringt.
Es seiden es werden größere Datenmengen kopiert, aber dann kommt es auch auf das andere Laufwerk mit an, denn sollte es sich dann um SATA oder gar HDD handelt wird dieses zum Flaschenhals.


----------



## dollinvans (8. Mai 2019)

Vielen Dank dafür! Ich denke jetzt bin ich im Bilde


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2019)

Der erste M.2 Slot hat extra 4 Lanes von der CPU. Beim zweiten M.2 Slot werden die Lanes mit dem untersten PCIe Slot geteilt. Das macht aber nichts, da der eh am PCH dran hängt. Du hast also immer 16 Lanes für die Grafikkarte.


----------



## dollinvans (8. Mai 2019)

OK. Also könnte ich die M2(welche ich verlinkt hab) doch problemlos einbauen ohne irgendwelche Folgen zu haben?


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2019)

Klar kannst du das. AM4 ist ja so gebaut, dass man problemlos eine M.2 mit voller Anbindung nutzen kann.


----------

